# USC Visual Sample



## JKL (Aug 17, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can submit a 5-minute reel with scenes sampling from multiple films instead of 5-minutes from just one film?


----------



## Procallout (Aug 22, 2011)

> Originally posted by JKL:
> Does anyone know if you can submit a 5-minute reel with scenes sampling from multiple films instead of 5-minutes from just one film?



You should be fine. I have a friend who did so and got in.  I'd say just follow the time limit and show them your best work!!


----------



## JKL (Aug 25, 2011)

Awesome, 

thank you for your response! I was wondering because I have a couple of short films, but all of them are around 15-minutes long. Because of my minimalistic style, any single 5-minute segment would look awfully boring and dull...


----------

